# neuer Importeur für Österreich und Deutschland



## lister_yu (21. Januar 2015)

Falls jemand Intense kaufen will - der spanische Importeur 

www.kpsport.com

übernimmt Österreich und Deutschland.

Hab die letzten Tage recht viel rumgesucht und vielleicht erspart sich so jemand das "Prozedere" 

Im Zweifelsfall einfach ein Email an Intense Amerika - die leiten es weiter und es meldet sich dann jemand aus Spanien.


----------



## Klappenkarl (22. Januar 2015)

Schön das es einen neuen Vertrieb gibt.. aber entweder ich finde auf der Seite keine Option auf Englisch oder Deutsch  mir diese darstellen zu lassen.. oder ich muss wirklich Spanisch lernen. :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lister_yu (22. Januar 2015)

Englisch haben sie nicht - ich kann dir aber eine pn mit einem Ansprechpartner senden


----------



## san_andreas (28. Januar 2015)

Das ist ja super praktisch....


----------



## lister_yu (28. Januar 2015)

...was genau meinst du damit - das es die Homepage nicht auf Englisch gibt?


----------



## san_andreas (28. Januar 2015)

Naja, einfacher wird es bei Problemen ja dadurch nicht. Aber mal sehen, wie sie sich anstellen.


----------



## Klappenkarl (28. Januar 2015)

lister_yu schrieb:


> ...was genau meinst du damit - das es die Homepage nicht auf Englisch gibt?


Genau das meine ich. Was bringt mir als Hersteller ein Vertrieb, der nicht in der Sprache kommuniziert, die das Vertriebsgebiet erfordert. Es muss ja nicht unbedingt deutsch sein, englisch sollte aber schon möglich sein.


----------



## lister_yu (28. Januar 2015)

Wie schon gesagt - der Kontakt war auf Englisch.

Ich bin raus - eigentlich war das als Information gedacht. Mir ist es egal ob Intense etwas verkauft oder nicht. Falls jemand den Kontakt braucht, einfach eine PN. Die restliche Diskussion, ob das sinnvoll ist oder nicht, interessiert mich nicht.

Anfragen, Beschwerden und Anregungen bitte einfach an Intense Amerika - nur die können etwas ändern.


----------



## san_andreas (28. Januar 2015)

Solange Englisch funzt...kein Problem, der Service macht die Musik.


----------



## castolin (22. Februar 2015)

Hier die beiden Ansprechpartner bei KP Sport. Hatte sehr gute Erfahrungen mit beiden 
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------

